# consider to be my native city



## Setwale_Charm

Hoe zegt man dat in het Nederlands: I consider XX to be my native city? Ik beschouw/zie XX als mijn ..?


----------



## John-Paul

Usually we say "geboortestad"

Mijn geboortestad is Groningen.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

The point is: Ik was daar niet geboren. It is just where my family comes from and I consider it home. Accidentally, I was born elsewhere.


----------



## John-Paul

I don't know. I don't think there's an expression for that. Again, it's something we'd explain.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, how do you say "native" simply in various situations apart from "moedertaal" and "geboorteplaats"?
 I hope I will retrieve my Dutch dictionary at some point!! I need a major tidying up here.


----------



## Touse

John-Paul is right. You'll have to _describe_ what it is you're trying to express. Personally, I would go with his initial suggestion *geboortestad*. It is a correct translation of the phrase _native city_ and if the expression "_ik beschouw ... als"_ preceeds the word _geboorteplaats_, then it would be sufficiently clear to the reader (or listener) that … isn't _actually_ you're place of birth, but a place you've come to associate as such.

Another possible translation for native city would be simply *woonplaats*, but I don't think it is all that appropriate given the context you've suggested: you'd loose the emotional attachment as expressed through _I _consider...

Touse


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, ik zal daarover denken. Dank aan jullie beiden.


----------



## Matthewflanders

Maybe a very late answer but it might still be helpful:

I would say: "Ik beschouw het als mijn tweede thuis." (I consider it my second home(town))


----------

